# Monsanto Poised To Take Over Commercial Cannabis Growing In All Legal States!



## shaggyballs (Sep 10, 2014)

Take a look at the stock market this stock is soaring *( get it while you can! )*
Agritek Holdings, Inc. (AGTK) 
In July, the company announced a $400,000 cash infusion from a private equity fund(Monsanto) in order to expand its Mont Blunt marketing campaign and begin building out its Colorado-based agricultural facility. 
A few days following that announcement, the company executed a long-term lease agreement of an additional 40 acres in Pueblo, Colorado, bringing its total land holdings to over 120 acres zoned for its planned agricultural and cultivation facility located in Pueblo County, Colorado. In addition, AGTK executed a long-term non-federal water rights contract for 10 years, which gives it a distinct advantage in attracting tenants.
By profiting from both the growing and distribution of high-grade cannabis products, the company provides investors with a unique legal way to capitalize(monopolize) on the industry.
Our scalable model will allow us develop a long term strategy of building a real property asset portfolio in key jurisdictions including Washington State and Nevada

*Agritek Holdings, Inc. Carves Out Attractive Niches in Cannabis Industry*
Here


Agritek Holdings Inc. does not directly grow, harvest, or distribute or sell cannabis or any substances that violate United States law or the Controlled Substances Act
They just control every other aspect of it.(the CEO states this also)
*This says to me once it is legal federally, the gloves come off!*


*Agritek Holdings, Inc. Announces Execution of Long Term Lease Agreement of Additional 40 Acres in Colorado and Receives Approval for Non-Federal Water Rights Contract for New Colorado Recreational Cannabis Agricultural Facility*
Here too
Thing are being put into place as we speak!

Agtk holdings working with Monsanto
More for you!
http://dudegrows.com/show/archives.html
This radio show is based in CO.
*episode #27 70 min. in
or 
episode #38 90 min. in*
*Take 5 min. to listen it may change your life!*

Agritek Holdings, Inc. (AGTK) 
The Company's CEO B. Michael Friedman was featured in a one on one interview with CBS News on Friday, May 23, 2014 discussing Florida's new medical marijuana legislation. Mr. Friedman was invited on the featured segment to discuss the Company's role in Florida regarding new pending medical cannabis legislation and the 20 acres of agricultural land zoned for nursery and the potential use of the property should legislation move forward within the state.

They bought the land before it became legal....did they know ahead of time it would pass?
Makes you wonder?

*So it seems clear to me the plan is to monopolize Florida Colorado Washington and Nevada.
Then the world......is this not what history has show to be true??*

About Agritek Holdings, Inc.*(Announced by Agritek)*

Agritek Holdings, Inc. (www.Agritekholdings.com), the first fully reporting Company and pioneer within the medicinal marijuana space provides innovative patient and agricultural solutions *seeks to be the leader in Compassionate Care Technology for the medicinal marijuana industry*.

*I found this on a stockholders site*
If successful, the company could be operating one of the premier brands in cannabis while simultaneously growing a base of suppliers through its land management business - an attractive and diversified position in a rapidly growing industry.

*Here is what you should ask yourself!*

Is someone buying a lot of land and 10 years worth of water rights designated to commercial cannabis?*(proof above)**Stated by the CEO!*

Are they doing this in all the legal states?*(proof above)**Stated by the CEO!*
Will they be the biggest commercial grows ever?*(proof above)**Stated by the CEO!*

Who are these people and what is their motivation?*(the peoples best interest..I think not)*
Agritek Holdings, Inc. (AGTK) seeks to be the leader in Compassionate Care Technology for the medicinal marijuana industry.*(so says the CEO)*
Will they have front company's do the dirty work?*(already happening)*

Do you think this could lead to a powerful entity having a detrimental effect cannabis in your state?

When big corporations get their hands on a valuable commodity they alway look out for the little guy right??

Agritek Holdings Inc. does not directly grow, harvest, or distribute or sell cannabis or any substances that violate United States law or the Controlled Substances Act
*They just control every other aspect of it.*(the CEO states this also)
*This says to me once it is legal federally, the gloves come off!*


The Company's plans would provide infrastructure, greenhouses, consulting and security.
 The Company also offers equipment leasing and credit facilities for large scale grow and retail operations through its established banking network.
http://investorshub.advfn.com/Agritek-Holdings-Inc-AGTK-8821/
This sounds like the company will be in control.
Some refer to this as a *monopoly*!
How do you see it?

*Will this lead to loss of home growing?*
My opinion is, Home growing is a thing of the past *(no tax dollars)* bottom line.
How much tax money is lost to home growing?


----------



## Hackerman (Sep 10, 2014)

Every contest has a winner and a loser. Did you think these big companies were going to sit back? LOL

If you can't be a winner, at least be on the winner's side..... buy their stock. 

Beats being the loser. LOL

Wish I had bought GW Pharm back when it was $8.


----------



## shaggyballs (Sep 10, 2014)

Hackerman said:


> Every contest has a winner and a loser. Did you think these big companies were going to sit back? LOL
> 
> If you can't be a winner, at least be on the winner's side..... buy their stock.
> 
> ...



So your good with this?


----------



## Rosebud (Sep 10, 2014)

I hate, yes that is a strong word, Monsanto!  What are they going to gmo in the pot? Bt for spider mites, so we will all be smoking bt? Until that doesn't work, then we will modify for...round up so we can grow in the fields and smoke round up....then a male plant will pollute an organic grow somewhere and you know the rest of the story.  Did i mention i hate monsanto?


----------



## BenfukD (Sep 11, 2014)

:rofl:


----------



## NorCalHal (Sep 11, 2014)

Not worried in the least. 
They will never have a "monopoly" on growing. 40 acres is VERY small in the big picture.
There are folks doing that now.
Medical MJ and it's off shoot companies are but a tiny share of the Market.

Colo has already proved that the Black Market will reign supreme.


----------



## Rosebud (Sep 11, 2014)

Washington has also made the black market happy Hal.


----------



## AluminumMonster (Sep 11, 2014)

NorCalHal said:


> Not worried in the least.
> They will never have a "monopoly" on growing. 40 acres is VERY small in the big picture.
> There are folks doing that now.
> Medical MJ and it's off shoot companies are but a tiny share of the Market.
> ...



+1 I agree whole heartedly.

I know us "micro brew" folks aren't going anywhere.


----------



## 7greeneyes (Sep 12, 2014)

And recreational here is a complete debacle.

Anyone got any weed  ....lol... NOPE!


----------

